# Homesteading Story



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

How this family of four lives 'off the grid' in the middle of the desert
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/family-life-off-the-grid-abe-connally-vela-creations-144054081.html


----------



## Mola5 (Mar 21, 2014)

Very inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------

